
Show HN: Information Extraction and Knowledge Graphs - boduma
https://programmerbackpack.com/python-nlp-tutorial-information-extraction-and-knowledge-graphs/
======
brudgers
An interesting blog post. Because there is nothing "to play with or try out,"
blog posts aren't really in the spirit of Show HN. They are better as just
regular submissions even when posted by the author. But to be clear, I learned
something. Thanks.

~~~
boduma
Thank you very much for mentioning that to me, I didn’t realize that. I’ll
make sure I’ll respect this in the future

